# Bunkai for a down block



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 25, 2003)

Evey time  a thread about bunkai and kata was mention in the same breathe, a few indivduals would rip apart everyone who posted some kind of bunkai. They are gone now. So I figure start with something real simple a down block.
Here are some application I have for it.
1. Finger lock
2. Hair grab at GB meridans
3. Lapel grab striking down and cross the points near the elbow joint 
4. Lapel grab striking upward to the back of the elbow
5. Strike to back of head GB20
6. Arm Bar throw 
7. Striking back or TW12
8. Striking points either in the neck or collar bone area
9. Part of the application to a shoulder throw
10. Forearm Choke

I have several more application around 30 total wanted to see what everyone else has.
Bob  :asian:


----------



## pesilat (Jun 25, 2003)

Not sure how many I could come up with if I put my mind to it, but here are a couple not in the list you posted:

1. Strike to the thigh (i.e.: step off line to avoid a front kick or side kick, punch to the thigh)

2. A takedown (i.e.: press to the inside of the pelvic area to break their balance, then either sweep or just press down to floor)

3. A stab to kidney or thigh with a blade

4. A shot to the knee with a stick

5. An entry to a wrapping arm lock (don't really have a specific name for it and am too lazy to type a description)

6. If you drop to your knees, then do the "down block", it can be a sweep with the arm to the legs

Those are a few that come off the top of my head.

Mike


----------



## Shuri-te (Jun 25, 2003)

KempoJujutsu,

Some of your abbreviations may not be understood by others. Do you know what would be really cool, but cost a bit. (And I am not looking for everyone to spend money.) If there is any chance you everyone were willing to spend a small amount and take one or two pictures per technique (say starting point and finishing point) for some of the ones that don't translate well to text, and scan them into to jpeg format for an attachment?

I would be willing to spend a little on this concept of a downward block. 

One caveat. I am on vacation for a week and a half so I won't be able to contribute until I get back.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2003)

See also this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7685


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 25, 2003)

Could I use a digital camera and do all of this?
Bob


----------



## pesilat (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shuri-te _
> *KempoJujutsu,
> 
> Some of your abbreviations may not be understood by others. Do you know what would be really cool, but cost a bit. (And I am not looking for everyone to spend money.) If there is any chance you everyone were willing to spend a small amount and take one or two pictures per technique (say starting point and finishing point) for some of the ones that don't translate well to text, and scan them into to jpeg format for an attachment?
> ...



Yeah, I would have done this today with my response ... but when I read the post, my student had just left. Now it'll have to wait until I get back from traveling.

Mike


----------



## DKI Girl (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *Could I use a digital camera and do all of this?
> Bob *



Yes you can use a digital camera....I would also be interested in seeing how you apply it to a finger lock.

I envision it from a push to the chest.   You missed it on the way in and it is on your body.  Grab with the opposite hand to the pinky and ring finger and apply the "down block".  Keep in mind that most kata have you turning when doing a "down block" and long stance together.  

dki girl


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 27, 2003)

Finger lock from a down block. The finger lock is a downward lock, instead of applying it and have them drop straight down in front of you. Lock the finger and pull them across your body, trying to get to the outside of their body. Example joker gets in your face either tries to push you or does the finger thing. Grab it, (right hand to right hand) then apply the block. It also could be a wrist lock. We call it a front lock or twisting lock. Jujutsu name Kote Gaeshi.
Hope that helps
Bob   :asian:


----------



## Shuri-te (Jun 29, 2003)

DKI Girl,

You haven't been around for a while.

Welcome back.


----------



## DKI Girl (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks Shuri-te......it's nice to be back.....

dki girl


----------



## Shuri-te (Jul 9, 2003)

Regarding video, you might consider showing the downward block in the context of a kata movement. For example, at the very end of Pinan Shodan, there is a downwarb block, followed by a forward movement with an upward block. Let's take the last direction, to the right with a right downward block. Now in many karate systems, when you step forward with your left, before you fully execute the left upward block, the right hand raises at least some before being pulled back to chamber. 

I use the forward movement and the raising of the blocking hand (downward block) to scoop a kick. When the kick is launched, I pivot 90 degrees to the side, and charge forward immediately after the block, my right forearm catching the kick.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 9, 2003)

using that block at the end (down block) have trap the kicking leg the up block could be bring in arm downward in elbow strike to the side of leg. Trying to hit GB31. That same movement at the end of Pinan Shodan down block-up block down block-up block. Have trap the arm on the inside (down block) bring other hand up to strike the back of the elbow (TW11). Same hand comes around strikes on top of the arm at the elbow(Lu5 or LI11) or both. Followup with the up block striking at the face too many points to mention.
Bob   :asian:


----------



## Shuri-te (Jul 9, 2003)

Kempojujutsu said:



> using that block at the end (down block) have trap the kicking leg the up block could be bring in arm downward in elbow strike to the side of leg. Trying to hit GB31.



This is a great technique and follows the kata to a tee. To the left, you trap the kick and close the distance stepping forward with the right. The right upward block can fend off any strikes as you close the distance (starting with an inside or inward block) or can strike the neck, or even both. 

Now when you turn clockwise using the right foot (from 90 degrees to 180 degrees, depending on the style), you can not only use your elbow to strike the leg, but can use your big twist to throw as well, driving the leg to the right.

If it is a left front kick, you can attack the vital target. (I am not familiar with the numbering/lettering scheme but I assume GB might mean gall bladder.) However, if it is a right kick, you can also use this next down block with the right to turn the knee as you rotate hard to the right.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 9, 2003)

Either after you have smacked them with forearm strike (up block) reach up grab their hair. If you just step straight back pulling them downard the down block will strike back of the neck GB20. If you step and pivot making them fall on their back the down block will strike the face area. Same movement 2 different techniques
Bob:asian:


----------

